# Codesys 2.3.9.49 + WebVisu mit Java 8.77 -Probleme



## MP47 (6 April 2016)

Leider musste ich den Text im externen Editor schreiben, weil das Eingabefeld im Forum den Text öfter (bisher 2x) ins Nirwana schickt.
Probleme mit WebVisu auf WAGO 750-880 von neuem PC mit Java 8.77-64. Engineering-Tool Codesys 2.3.9.49 mit WAGO-Targets.
PC ist Internetmäßig offline und soll es aus Sicherheit auch vorerst bleiben.  Es gibt einfach keine Verbindung zur Webvisu.
Alte PC mit Java 6 sind (fast) problemlos.
Gibt es eine einfache deutsche Beschreibung für begrenzt IT-kundige, zum Deaktivieren des Zertifikatschecks bei Java 8?
Oder gibt es andere einfache Lösungen für das Problem?

Nach dem Update auf Codesys 2.3.9.49 gibt es bei einigen Controllern Probleme Online zu kommen. Dieses Problem habe ich nur mit dem neuen Codesys (Fehler #0).
Ethernet Settings + IO-Check + ie11 + ping funktioniert einwandfrei. Falls dies ein bekanntes Problem ist bitte ich um Tipps.
Ansonsten versuche ich eine Neuinstallation oder ein Downgrade (mit 2.3.9.47 gab´s keine Probleme).


----------



## lord2k3 (7 April 2016)

WebVisu:
In der aktuellen Kombination funktioniert es, hast du die aktuellen Applet Dateien (*.jar) auf dem Controller?
Was genau ist das Fehlerbild?

Das Zertifikate erforderlich sind ist eine Richtlinie von JAVA da kann man nichts machen, ausser eine ältere Version installieren...

Verbindungsprobleme:
Ist der Controller direkt angeschlossen? Serial/TCP?
Hast du den Kommunikationskanal mal neu eingerichtet ggf. mal einen anderen Treiber verwendet?

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MP47 (7 April 2016)

Hallo lord2k3,
an die Webvisu komme ich heute nachmittag wieder dran (hoffentlich). Ich schau mir die Meldungen noch mal genau an. 

Die Controller mit Verbindungsproblemen werd ich dann auch nochmal prüfen.
Die Controller (3 Stück) sind über Ethernet miteinander und mit 2 PC verbunden. Aber über andere Programme (siehe oben) problemlos erreichbar. Deshalb mein Verdacht, dass durch Codesys 2.3.9.49 das Problem verursacht wird.

Ergänzung:
Problem beseitigt! 
Nach Neuinstallation Codesys 2.3.9.49 (Reparaturoption) *und* anschließendem Neustart PC klappt die Verbindung zu den Controllern. 

An die Webvisu bin ich jetzt nicht mehr gekommen.  Die Versuche sind jetzt über die Visu im Codesys gestartet. Ist aber keine gute Dauerlösung.


----------



## lord2k3 (7 April 2016)

D.h. die verbindungsprobleme sind beseitigt?


----------



## MP47 (8 April 2016)

Ja! Die Verbindungsprobleme zwischen dem aktuellen Codesys und den Controllern sind beseitigt!

Mit der WebVisu muss ich mich aber noch beschäftigen. 
Wenn ich da wieder dran komme will ich die PortableApps einsetzen. Ich hab den FirefoxPortable mit Java6-Plugin auf dem USB-Stick.
Bei Internetseiten mit Java gibt das beim Aufruf zwar Warnhinweise, aber es funktioniert.
Ich hoffe, dass es bei der WebVisu auch ohne Warnhinweise läuft.


----------



## KingHelmer (18 April 2016)

Hallo,

ich ahbe nicht alle Antworten gelesen.
Allerdings kannst du in deinen JAVA Einstellungen sehr einfach Ausnahmen hinzufügen.

Suche mal nach JAVA in deiner Windows suche und gehe in den JAVA Einstellungen auf den Reiter "Sicherheit" dort kannst du die "Sitelist bearbeiten" und heir wiederum eine "Ausnahme hinzufügen".

Dort dann nur noch die IP deiner SPS eintragen und schwups interessiert JAVA die Zertifikate für diese Adresse nicht mehr 

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## MP47 (18 April 2016)

Hallo King Helmer,
danke für die Tipps!  
Ein Kollege der gerade etwas "Luft" hatte hat sich der Sache angenommen und alles durchgecheckt: 
Java 32 Bit 8.77 (OK), WebVisu aktiviert und PLC_VISU eingerichtet (hatte beides gefehlt -* Aua*! :???: ). Jetzt scheint alles zu funktionieren!
Soviel zum Thema einfache Lösung.

Wenn ich selbst wieder an die WebVisu komme und sich noch was ergeben hat, dann folgen noch weitere Infos ...


----------



## MP47 (29 April 2016)

Die Webvisu funktioniert jetzt!  2x 880er Controller laufen im Netz und für jeden gibt es ein Browserfenster für die Bedienung (mit einem PC).
Das Problem mit der Codesys 2.3.9.49 online zu kommen tritt nur noch sporadisch auf. Bei einigen hartnäckigen Fällen war der WAGO-Ethernet TCP/IP-driver aktiv. 
Nach Änderung auf 3S TCP/IP-driver ist´s jetzt besser. 
Für das Thema Trend in der WebVisu suche ich noch nach Infos. Wenn ich nicht ausreichend fündig werde, kommen sicher die nächsten Fragen ... 

Danke für die Hilfsbereitschaft!


----------

